

Matz is Nice So We Are Nice (2011) - angersock
http://blog.steveklabnik.com/posts/2011-08-19-matz-is-nice-so-we-are-nice

======
chippy
Good short read.

Maybe put (2011) in title?

~~~
dang
Done.

